# retiring to Italy , how hard is it?



## de.zero51 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi there, anyone who has successfully retired from uk to Italy. We are researching the Abbruzzo region. We can't get a definitive answer as to the requirements if any financially. My husband is in receipt of a government pension and a company pension. I have been ill health retired early and in receipt of a very small work pension. Are there any income requirements to be met , to be able to retire to Italy. How much are you able to have before tax, and at what rate would it be. Here in UK my husband is able to take part of my allowance so that he is not taxed as much. Is that allowed in Italy. 
Is buying a property really as hard as they say. If anyone has done it , can you give an approximation on the buying costs. What are the utility bills like compaired to UK. 
One more question for now , the weather. How long is the winter, and how cold does it get. Are the summers as great as they look. I should add we have visited Italy a few times in various locations. Look forward to any info

Dawn & Clive


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

... the weather is the easier one of your questions. The rest is a great adventure, but you have to be able to afford the loss of what it would cost you to retire to Italy should things go wrong! 
I'll stick to the weather for now and think about the rest, it's 17c here in Abruzzo just now according to Accuweather and 14c according to wunderground, both these have historic information and I think the former is more accurate for that. We have spent a lot of time here in the last 6 winters and it can be very cold, -5c at times according to the forecast, but feels like -10c you get in the very North of England. Then again we have often sat out on the balcony in lovely sunshine in January. I could go on, but guess you get the picture, but one last thing is that in winter you get about an hour and a half more light, less in summer than the UK mind you


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

For the moment, you're still covered by the EU freedom of movement stuff and can most likely go with the pensions your husband is receiving. The catch is this whole Brexit thing - because once the UK leaves the EU, you may be subject to visa requirements (possibly, but not too likely, retrospectively). Then again, all that is in limbo thanks to the recent High Court ruling saying that Parliament has to be involved.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Too late to edit message, hence the addition that we live at 300m and height makes a big, big difference regards the weather here.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Following lunch on the balcony (weather was really too cold). A quick look at your other questions.
Income required is linked to the assegno sociale as far as I can see, 2016 that would be around €12000 for a married couple. In this respect you still have to get past the Comune if/when you apply for residency. This you should be researching if you have not already done so. Staying here more than 3 month you are legally obliged to become resident. Stating you will do so within 18 months of buying your house could save you a percentage of the tax. Really do find out if it’s worth your while.
Do you mean State Retirement Pension when you say “a government pension” ? If a state pension then you should still be able to get health cover via that to cover you both. 
Tax – well where do you start! If you are here more than half a year (most years 182 days) you could be liable for tax here, but not necessarily the case, you could get involved in the DTA (double taxation agreement). Think you will guess by now this depends a lot on your personal circumstances, I would come back to it, but it is important.
Buying property here is not hard at all, but it is very different and what I say is subjective i.e. it may turn out not to be easy to you once you have more detail of the process.
Cost, well many a site out there has estimates and information, but I would put at least 20% of the price on top of your buying price. 
Many would say the utilities here are a lot more than the UK, we have not found that to be the case, again it depends on how you live. Look up on-line the cost or comparison of gas and electric in Europe, there is many a table out there, it might give you an idea. One main thing we found when doing our initial research is that many UK folk look straightaway to replace old boilers found here with nice new gas combi boilers, gas can be very expensive here. 
Hopefully others here will add to this and correct any errors I've made


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

de.zero51 said:


> Hi there, anyone who has successfully retired from uk to Italy. We are researching the Abbruzzo region. We can't get a definitive answer as to the requirements if any financially. My husband is in receipt of a government pension and a company pension. I have been ill health retired early and in receipt of a very small work pension. Are there any income requirements to be met , to be able to retire to Italy. How much are you able to have before tax, and at what rate would it be. Here in UK my husband is able to take part of my allowance so that he is not taxed as much. Is that allowed in Italy.
> Is buying a property really as hard as they say. If anyone has done it , can you give an approximation on the buying costs. What are the utility bills like compaired to UK.
> One more question for now , the weather. How long is the winter, and how cold does it get. Are the summers as great as they look. I should add we have visited Italy a few times in various locations. Look forward to any info
> 
> Dawn & Clive


hi we retired to abruzzo 14 years ago and had hard times and good times , we have learnt the hard way ie whos out to cheat you and who is a good person and yes we have found out the hard way and its cost us a lot 
but we have learnt by our mistakes thats the main thing and have gained some good freinds and contacts and we will pas these on willingly as we dont wantb any bodey to suffer as we did , and now wild horses would not drag us back to the uk as for winters they are short we live on the foothills of the maiela mountane and belive it or not its warmer here in the winter than the coastal resorts 
i have lots to tell but ian dislexic and it takes me a long while to poste if you want more imfor pm me your telelphone no and i can ring you


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

I would not brush off too quickly the possible effect of the Brexit vote. Making such a move can be costly, especially if you need to sell a home in the UK; if you should lose your right to remain in Italy as part of the Brexit negotiations, then you could end up financially worse off than if you simply remain where you are now or seek something more appropriate to your needs but still within the UK.


----------

